# Guys who actively use this forum as a dating site



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's desperate, creepy or a combo of both. You decide.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't do it myself but I don't have a problem with it.

What's your gripe, mate?


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't see the picture


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Did you get rejected?


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

cooperativeCreature said:


> I don't do it myself but I don't have a problem with it.
> 
> What's your gripe, mate


You don't think it's creepy for guys to go around pming random girls on a site for SA looking for dates? I suppose if it happens naturally, fine, but to go around soliciting? lol.



mark101 said:


> I can't see the picture


It's a girl laughing. I'm posting from a mobile device, so I'll double check to see if I linked it right once I get to a real browser.


Frostbite said:


> Did you get rejected?


Honestly, I have zero desire to even try. All the other guys crying about their sex drive need to just borrow mines. I don't think I've looked at a woman twice in about 5-6 years.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't say i'm aware of it happening but then i'm an old git so don't know half of what goes on here i expect.
If it's SA people hooking up it's none of my business but I heard stories that guy's that don't have SA come on these forums to prey on vulnerable women, that may or may not be true.

Be careful out there kids :blank


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

The Enclave said:


> You don't think it's creepy for guys to go around pming random girls on a site for SA looking for dates? I suppose if it happens naturally, fine, but to go around soliciting? lol.


It might annoy some members, but unless they are getting mass spammed, I don't think it's such a big hassle to ignore/delete a PM here and there from the "creeps".

So tell me, what's so creepy about it? What's the difference between a successful SAS relationship stemming naturally (which has been known to happen), vs. a dude PMing random girls to get a date (probably unlikely to happen, but maybe it has happened)?

I'm not disagreeing with you. I don't really have an opinion. I just want to understand.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

cooperativeCreature said:


> It might annoy some members, but unless they are getting mass spammed, I don't think it's such a big hassle to ignore/delete a PM here and there from the "creeps".
> 
> So tell me, what's so creepy about it? What's the difference between a successful SAS relationship stemming naturally (which has been known to happen), vs. a dude PMing random girls to get a date (probably unlikely to happen, but maybe it has happened)?
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you. I don't really have an opinion. I just want to understand.


Look at the contents of 90% of this site. More than likely it's not going to be a clean PM and as someone suggested in a thread on the connections board, it might deter female members from coming here. No one wants to be harrassed.


mark101 said:


> I can't say i'm aware of it happening but then i'm an old git so don't know half of what goes on here i expect.
> If it's SA people hooking up it's none of my business but I heard stories that guy's that don't have SA come on these forums to prey on vulnerable women, that may or may not be true.
> 
> Be careful out there kids


Exactly, and I would mention the type of post that makes me think the user doesn't really have SA, but I don't want to get the thread locked, so I digress. But you probably know though


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

The Enclave said:


> Look at the contents of 90% of this site. More than likely it's not going to be a clean PM and as someone suggested in a thread on the connections board, it might deter female members from coming here. No one wants to be harrassed.


Can you give an example of a clean PM and a not so clean PM?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

People who struggle to connect with others trying to connect with people in the same situation - I don't see a problem with it. I know of people who have found someone on here, and they seem much happier as a result. I do find the blatant flirtation to be rather annoying though, it's pretty common on the picture thread, but if people are into that whatever. 

I do think some might be just looking to lose their virginity or for sex, but I think the women here are smart enough to be able to scope them out.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I think most women can pick out a creep...


Davey
6'1"
210 lbs.
green eyes
slim
brown hair
loves women who like to be themselves....


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> I think most women can pick out a creep...


Spike 
5'10
170
Black eyes
Strong
black hair
loves women who like basements...


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> I think most women can pick out a creep...
> 
> Davey
> 6'1"
> ...


Mmm.. You sound absolutely gorgeous, pm me sometime.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Spike
> 5'10
> 170
> Black eyes
> ...


:haha


----------



## lava (Jun 13, 2013)

The Enclave said:


> *Guys* who actively use this forum as a dating site. I'm not sure if it's desperate, creepy or a combo of both. You decide.


Nice double-standard there.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

mark101 said:


> I can't say i'm aware of it happening but then i'm an old git so don't know half of what goes on here i expect.
> If it's SA people hooking up it's none of my business but *I heard stories that guy's that don't have SA come on these forums to prey on vulnerable women*, that may or may not be true.
> 
> Be careful out there kids :blank


This is true where ever there are vulnerable people (internet or otherwise) I've heard of crap like this happening on site for depression, alcoholism or even feeling suicidal. There's nothing that's too low for some people sadly.


----------



## Kohleye (Jun 20, 2013)

Happened to me.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

It happens on both fronts. I think its pathethic.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I just came for tuna.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Could work for people who have SAD wanting to hook up with others who also have SAD.

Honestly I'm using this site to understand more about SAD in relationships for a girl I'm crushing for yet I've come to realise that as I'm an extrovert myself I could be helpful giving advice from the other side of the fence.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

What it is, is NONE OF YOUR ****ING BUSINESS. *EVER

*_Mind your OWN business._

People who don't aren't liked by their peers or strangers because:
1 It shows a lack of concern
2 It shows your Prejudice
and no one likes being told what to do.

Test that out for yourself and tell a friend or a stranger you meet, what to do. That person will say they have to go do something.
The next time that person see's you he/she will get on the other side of the street.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, I won't mention her name... or username - and I cannot believe that I practically fell in love with someone I've never met.

Regardless, it ended bad... I was an ***, apparently.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

It makes it uncomfortable to be actively trying to make friends here. I really don't want to be in the position of approaching one of them on accident and coming off the wrong way.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I've used it as a dating site too.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

mezzoforte said:


> I've used it as a dating site too.


Wanna marry me?


----------



## lava (Jun 13, 2013)

Cleverly done, mezzoforte.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What are you laughing at? I asked you a semi-serious question and you're just like "meh, I'll just reply with a laugh icon"

It hurts my feelers, man.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Would you say "guys who look for love in real life: I'm not sure if it's desperate, creepy, or a combo of both?"

Human beings, whether male or female, tend to seek relationships. It's natural and resulting from a biological imperative. The internet is just another part of life, so what's the problem if some people seek partners here? As long as it doesn't become harrassment, obviously.


----------



## ripsta99 (Jun 19, 2011)

grow up OP. it doesn't matter how u interact with people of the opposite sex, all u need to do is do it. people like u that keep societal norms in your head is why you will never meet anybody that was right for u.

juz sayin


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

I've messaged quite a few people on this website, and I'm not too bad at talking to strangers like a lot of other people on this website. I used to be a website marketer so I'm pretty good at getting people to respond to my emails. That being said, 50% of the people here don't even respond to pms. of the 50% who do, 30% of those people give you a 1 sentence response, making it pretty hard to make a conversation out of that. The last 20% can be okay, but the conversations rarely reach a level that I might have with someone in real life. My point is, using this website for dating would probably be a pretty poor investment of your time. It's hard enough making _acquaintances_, much less _*friends*_, much less a _*relationship. *_

That being said, what can really be done through anonymous email? I don't think it's something that warrants attention.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

does it really matter that much to you op that you had to make a thread about it....? theres a reason i stay out of the limmy/enfield threads lol.... cause i dont like those threads... why not just do the same for the threads your talking about op?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I've heard of people using this place to find people, so I can't really complain because it's worked in the past. 

What I don't like is when people talk to you and they say some really, really inappropriate things and try to get you into a relationship, which has happened to me here in the past. Those pervs annoy me, but the people who are serious I'm not really bothered by it.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

John316C said:


> [Edit]-shyvr6


_*''You're''*
_


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

The Enclave said:


> I'm not sure if it's desperate, creepy or a combo of both. You decide.


 I don't see what the problem is. Most of them demonstrably have limited options. A site like this one is a logical place for people like this to look for companionship.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Theillusiveman said:


> [Edit]-shyvr6


He's obviously trying, why else would he be soo defensive?


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> I've heard of people using this place to find people, so I can't really complain because it's worked in the past.
> 
> *What I don't like is when people talk to you and they say some really, really inappropriate things and try to get you into a relationship, which has happened to me here in the past. Those pervs annoy me,* but the people who are serious I'm not really bothered by it.


Name and shame them next time, they won't do it again


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The end justifies the means in this case.


----------



## lolwhyme (Apr 26, 2013)

Now this is just my opinion, but I think a girl would have to be a flaming imbecile to take a guy that's actively trying to get dates here seriously. I mean how desperate can you get. This is _supposed to be_ a support site for a mental disorder, not were horny men jump on every chick in sight.

I guess if it happens naturally, then fine, but the guys who PM 10 girls a week or something? **** off and join OKCupid/POF


----------



## lava (Jun 13, 2013)

What is there to complain about? Most people here struggle to interact with others, what's wrong with building something out of interactions here? The last post and the OP come across as pretty disdainful.

Support can also come in the form of friendships or something more, can it not? I've gotten more interaction with females in a platonic sense here in a week than I have in my entire lifetime. Cannot complain.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I tried this once. Didn't work at all.


----------



## lava (Jun 13, 2013)

lolwhyme said:


> [Edit]-shyvr6


I do. I am a loser and a failure in life, 26 y/o virgin, happy? I'm pretty used to being made fun of. I just don't think this is the place to do it. It's a support forum.

You certainly seem to be getting a kick out of it. Try somewhere else and let people like me enjoy themselves, maybe?


----------



## lolwhyme (Apr 26, 2013)

lava said:


> I do. I am a loser and a failure in life, 26 y/o virgin, happy? I'm pretty used to being made fun of. I just don't think this is the place to do it. It's a support forum.
> 
> You certainly seem to be getting a kick out of it. Try somewhere else and let people like me enjoy themselves, maybe?


No need to get like that. As long as you're not sending pornographic PMs, then you're fine. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Nothing wrong with it in my opinion.
If you like meeting girls who have the same issues as you do, might as well do it here!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking for...

Girl
5ft 6 and 3/4,
Blue eyes,
Asian,
Blond hair, 
Pink nails, 
White dress, 
drives around on a white pony. 
If any1 meets these requirements please message me. Thanks ^_^
(this thread is a request for girls rite? )


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

What, you mean SAS _*doesn't*_ stand for Sexy and Single?


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Looking for...
> 
> Girl *nope*
> 5ft 6 and 3/4, *6ft*
> ...


Close enough?


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Looking for...
> 
> Girl
> 5ft 6 and 3/4,
> ...


That's a pretty good subversion of this thread, so I'm going to have to join in before it stops being funny.

Wanted: one woman, between five and six feet (but no more than two hands), thighs powerful enough to crush a watermelon, a keen interest in the swing music of the 1930s is essential. A pilot's license and Advanced Dungeons and Dragons gamesmaster experience is preferred, but please don't be discouraged in contacting me if you meet all the other criteria. :love


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah, lonely guys who want to meet girls. That's awful. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

PathologicalSigher said:


> Yeah, lonely guys who want to meet girls. That's awful. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

James_Russell said:


> _*''You're''*
> _


who the **** cares


----------



## TerrySad (Jun 24, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> I just came for tuna.


same here. 
let's date!


----------



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## TerrySad (Jun 24, 2013)

but seriously, after all sick things I reveled here, I don't think anyone would dare xD even if you love psychopathology as much as I do.


----------

